# Topics > AI in car and transport > Hypercars >  Tachyon Speed, electric hypercar, RAESR (Rice Advanced Engineering Systems & Research), Los Angeles, California, USA

## Airicist

Website - raesr.com

linkedin.com/company/rice-advanced-engineering-systems-&-research-raesr-

----------


## Airicist

Published on Nov 6, 2017




> The Tachyon Speed is an electric hypercar developed from the ground up for the ultimate in road and track performance. Designed and manufactured in Southern California by RAESR (Rice Advanced Engineering Systems & Research), the Tachyon Speed is a proof of concept that showcases an assortment of distinctive features. These include outrageously low (39.5") and wide (81") dimensions, a 6-motor 1200+hp proprietary fully electric powertrain, twin double hinged front and rear doors, and a jet-fighter style canopy.

----------


## Airicist

Tachyon Speed – 1,250-HP Electric Hypercar

Published on Nov 8, 2017




> The Tachyon Speed is an electric hypercar developed from the ground up for the ultimate in road and track performance.
> 
> This was the first outing for the carbon fibre car which carries 1,250+ bhp, 3,650 lbs-ft of torque and estimated performance figures of 0-60 in less than 3 seconds, 0-120 in under 7 seconds and a top speed of 240+ mph. 
> 
> Designed and manufactured in Southern California by RAESR (Rice Advanced Engineering Systems & Research), the Tachyon Speed is a proof of concept that showcases an assortment of distinctive features. These include outrageously low (39.5") and wide (81") dimensions, a 6-motor 1250+hp proprietary fully electric powertrain, twin double hinged front and rear doors, and a jet-fighter style canopy.

----------

